# Gold tint spray lacquer supply (for brass)



## Tank252ca (Jul 8, 2016)

I've done a lot of on-line searching on forums and store fronts and so far have come up dry. I'm restoring a bass with all brass hardware, and while the tuners and truss rod cover plate are fine, the rest of the brass is badly tarnished. Comparing the stripped and polished pieces to the original finish ones, it looks like they used gold tinted lacquer. I think the Nikolas 2105 Gold Tint Lacquer would do nicely, but I can't find a local supplier in Ontario and being flammable you can't import from U.S. Anyone know of a Canadian supplier or has anyone used something comparable to the Nikolas 2105?


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

You might try a brass instrument repair shop.


----------



## Tank252ca (Jul 8, 2016)

lovetoplay said:


> You might try a brass instrument repair shop.


There's one not too far from work. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

